# I finally caught him in the act!



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, Chance has never fully flared! He'd really just flare his gills, but never spread out his fins. But I put all three boys in their cups when doing water changes/tank changes and Rowan and Chance were flaring up a storm and Byron wast just like "whatever, you fools..."









 yay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is Gorgeous!!! He looks like an Aquabid fish!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm quite proud of him. He's come a long way from when I got him a month ago!
I gave him the 10 gallon to himself again and put Byron in the empty 3 gallon.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ohhh! Stunning!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Me want!!
He's an amazing looking fish.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is incredible looking! I have a fish named Chance as well, but I'll admit... Yours is a little more impressive looking


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

My was a rescue as well. When I got him he had fin rot and popeye, but he's made a full recovery.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow wow wow!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, he's made a great improvement!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I can only see about 1/3 of the picture, but from what I see, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW! omg! crazy! what a perfect fish! i love his colors! I saw one just like that at petsmart today! i had to use all my willpower NOT to get him! ive become obssessed with CT's since getting gillian last month... they have become my fav tail i think... i still wanta delta! haha


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I love deltas. 
And your Gillian is beautiful!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

*gasps* He's AMAZING!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I just LOVE that coloring. Drop dead gorgeous. And, this is coming from the person who doesn't usually like CTs that much!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Deltas and Crowns are my faves :3 Although, I do have a soft spot for Veils as well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't find deltas or halfmoons here. I wish Petsmart would have them. They do have an occaisional ct female now.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

My Petco has veils, deltas, crowntails, halfmoons, doubletails, kings and I believe I saw a round tail once. Nice variety.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish we had a Petco here!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

You should build one. Or just build a betta shop with hundreds of bettas and you could sell them to everyone here and properly teach people how to care for them. 
I think you should do it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I ever win the lotto, maybe I could! lol


----------



## HennaFlowers (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, really pretty. I love the colors. I'm new to this site you guys.. Trying to figure it out still.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome! If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes a beauty


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

He is awsome.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, thanks. I do love him!


----------



## withluck (Dec 11, 2008)

When I read this, i thought it was going to be about tail biting. ;

On topic - what a pretty boy.. <333


----------

